# Vpn



## barge1914 (Mar 29, 2018)

Does anyone use a VPN in order to be able to access downloads on BBC Iplayer and Radioplayer and suchlike? Does it work ok, is it easy to set up, and is it secure? Are there any unforseen downsides?


----------



## alcam (Mar 29, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Does anyone use a VPN in order to be able to access downloads on BBC Iplayer and Radioplayer and suchlike? Does it work ok, is it easy to set up, and is it secure? Are there any unforseen downsides?



Various ones available , I use Tunnel Bear . Very easy if I can do it anyone can


----------



## iampatman (Mar 29, 2018)

I use SurfEasy. Watch BBC all over Europe with no problem.

Pat


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 29, 2018)

I use IPVanish, it is not free but I can use it to watch 3pm kickoffs when I am in the UK as well so worth it for me


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Mar 29, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Does anyone use a VPN in order to be able to access downloads on BBC Iplayer and Radioplayer and suchlike? Does it work ok, is it easy to set up, and is it secure? Are there any unforseen downsides?



We didn't need one. Both our phones and tablets are with BT and signed into iPlayer here so accessed it abroad with no problems even when others couldn't get it through site WiFi.  We also use TV catchup.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 29, 2018)

When using my 3 mifi abroad, including USA its ip adress is in London, so i player is no problem. Additionally using "feel at home" data is usable from the monthly allowance up to 12 gb.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 29, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I use IPVanish, it is not free but I can use it to watch 3pm kickoffs when I am in the UK as well so worth it for me



I've got IPVanish too... still trying to think of some nefarious activities I could get up to with it :raofl:


----------



## carol (Mar 29, 2018)

You can't use IPVanish abroad to access iPlayer. I tried recently and couldn't. I contacted IPVanish and they confirmed that the BBC has barred them. I then used SurfEasy as recommended by Iampatman. Very easy to set up and worked a treat.


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2018)

Yep the BBC are getting wise to VPN usage now so it can be hit and miss.  

The EU were set to pass new legislation to allow EU member states to access their own home TV Channels legally while roaming in Europe but sadly of course thats not going to happen for us now.  UK won't benefit from new native programming rules while roaming EU thanks to Brexit


----------



## Glass man (Mar 29, 2018)

I use ' Expat VPN ', specifically designed to allow access to BBC , works well. 
I had a minor problem the first time I tried to use it which was sorted out very quickly by email.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 29, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> I've got IPVanish too... still trying to think of some nefarious activities I could get up to with it :raofl:


Come and spend a weekend with me, I could teach you lots:ninja:


----------



## carol (Mar 29, 2018)

barryd said:


> Yep the BBC are getting wise to VPN usage now so it can be hit and miss.
> 
> The EU were set to pass new legislation to allow EU member states to access their own home TV Channels legally while roaming in Europe but sadly of course thats not going to happen for us now.  UK won't benefit from new native programming rules while roaming EU thanks to Brexit



I know, it really pi$$es me off - I've paid my tv licence but can't watch BBC at home when I'm abroad so why shouldn't I be able to access it by other means while abroad? Does the BBC come up with any spurious justification?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 30, 2018)

We have been using Opera the browser on the iPad to watch a couple of documentaries on iPlayer and the six nations. This has worked really well for us, but somebody told me that the new version of Opera doesn’t work with iPlayer now. However I think I have the latest version anyway.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Mar 30, 2018)

carol said:


> I know, it really pi$$es me off - I've paid my tv licence but can't watch BBC at home when I'm abroad so why shouldn't I be able to access it by other means while abroad? Does the BBC come up with any spurious justification?



Are you trying through satellite or data?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Surf easy*

Just joined Surf easy last night  after checking this thread hoping To be able to get on to BBC I Player. Tried to watch an episode of Masterchef and pops up unable to play outside of UK? Tried again this morning with no luck, just wondering if I need to click on the "7 day free trial" to enable it to start working? I did check on I payer information and gives several reasons for not allowing could be they don't allow whilst using a VPN. I guess they might be more on the case now:hammer:


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 30, 2018)

Does using VPN cause any issues with high security sites such as internet banking, iTunes, apple and google accounts where a different IP address may be an issue? Once signed up are you always connected via  PN or do you have a choice when going on line?


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 30, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Does using VPN cause any issues with high security sites such as internet banking, iTunes, apple and google accounts where a different IP address may be an issue? Once signed up are you always connected via  PN or do you have a choice when going on line?



VPN aside, I've logged on to my bank from all over the world and haven't had a problem so far. I've also got the banking app on my phone with fingerprint logon, so I think the IP is irrelevant to them with all the other security. Credit card people often call you if you use a card far from home or overseas. Both Google and Microsoft mail are far more likely to kick off, with lots of security alerts and asking "Was this you?" 

I only logon to the VPN if I specifically want to use it, both on my laptop and my media thingy.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 30, 2018)

Never had a problem with banks. I think, as Jennie says,  they rely on their security systems rather than ip addresses.
Google is the main PITA, but you can stop their notifications.

I use NordVPN


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 30, 2018)

barryd said:


> Yep the BBC are getting wise to VPN usage now so it can be hit and miss.
> 
> The EU were set to pass new legislation to allow EU member states to access their own home TV Channels legally while roaming in Europe but sadly of course thats not going to happen for us now.  UK won't benefit from new native programming rules while roaming EU thanks to Brexit



Another Brexit own goal then! We’ll also have roaming charges again.


----------



## carol (Mar 30, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Just joined Surf easy last night  after checking this thread hoping To be able to get on to BBC I Player. Tried to watch an episode of Masterchef and pops up unable to play outside of UK? Tried again this morning with no luck, just wondering if I need to click on the "7 day free trial" to enable it to start working? I did check on I payer information and gives several reasons for not allowing could be they don't allow whilst using a VPN. I guess they might be more on the case now:hammer:



I'm sure you'll know if you're logged in. I had the free trial first. I accessed it easily with SurfEasy as did Pat who recommended it. I'd check that you're definitely connected.


----------



## carol (Mar 30, 2018)

Just come across a thread on a fb group. Windscribe recommended as a free one. Anyone use it?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Mar 30, 2018)

carol said:


> I'm sure you'll know if you're logged in. I had the free trial first. I accessed it easily with SurfEasy as did Pat who recommended it. I'd check that you're definitely connected.



Thanks Carol, I'm pretty sure Iam logged in OK as I can switch from active to de-active on the App. When I am active it shows a small square box with VPN inside on top left corner of IPad next to signal strength bar.


----------



## Benylin (Mar 30, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Just joined Surf easy last night  after checking this thread hoping To be able to get on to BBC I Player. Tried to watch an episode of Masterchef and pops up unable to play outside of UK? Tried again this morning with no luck, just wondering if I need to click on the "7 day free trial" to enable it to start working? I did check on I payer information and gives several reasons for not allowing could be they don't allow whilst using a VPN. I guess they might be more on the case now:hammer:



I believe IPlayer blocks servers it sees as using VPNs. So its a game of whack-a-mole. I use Nord VPN, which updates the UK servers regularly, so just choose another from its extensive list. Also try (if you haven’t already) clearing all your browsers history inc. cache, and join IPlayer with a new login ID and valid uk post code.


----------



## Flostravels (Mar 30, 2018)

I have installed a VPN router at home. It provides a VPN server which you can access from anywhere. The IP address to BBC or anyone else is your home broadband address. And if you have paid your license fee they should be happy enough with that. Draytek was what I used but I see TPLink have a cheapie as well now.


----------



## QFour (Mar 30, 2018)

I use the Opera Browser that has a VPN built in so you can switch it on and off .. It's free and works very well on Mac .. Also available for Windows.


----------



## REC (Mar 30, 2018)

I use NordVpn too...paid version and can get iPlayer etc easily. Really pleased with it so far.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 31, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks Carol, I'm pretty sure Iam logged in OK as I can switch from active to de-active on the App. When I am active it shows a small square box with VPN inside on top left corner of IPad next to signal strength bar.


Are you sure you are logged in and the server set to UK, it is possible your server is set to somewhere else if you are not sure


----------



## 5andy (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi, I use NordVPN which I am happy with. The only way I can get BBC abroad on my ipad is by switching it on through settings. No idea why this works when setting it to the U.K. through the app itself doesn’t. You might want the give this a try.


----------



## Glass man (Mar 31, 2018)

If you have difficulties getting the VPN to work then try 

Switch OFF Location 

Clear browsing history

Worked for me,


----------



## barryd (Mar 31, 2018)

carol said:


> I know, it really pi$$es me off - I've paid my tv licence but can't watch BBC at home when I'm abroad so why shouldn't I be able to access it by other means while abroad? Does the BBC come up with any spurious justification?



Its to do with Rights issues I believe.  All this was to be addressed by new EU legislation through the EU digital single market that would have allowed access for all member states to their home libraries of TV catchup stuff anywhere in Europe, the same digital single market that did away with the roaming costs.  Sadly we voted to bin all that.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 26, 2018)

alcam said:


> Various ones available , I use Tunnel Bear . Very easy if I can do it anyone can



Hi. 
Picking up this thread we installed Tunnel Bear on an iPad today and after we couldn't use iPlayer. Uninstalled it and bingo iPlayer came back, any ideas p!ease?


----------



## V1nny (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m using Star VPN at the moment. It cost about £25 for 12 months and it is working fine in Spain just now and for the previous three weeks in France.


----------



## alcam (Jul 27, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi.
> Picking up this thread we installed Tunnel Bear on an iPad today and after we couldn't use iPlayer. Uninstalled it and bingo iPlayer came back, any ideas p!ease?



Sorry don't have an iPad , no problems on tablet , laptop etc . Plenty techy people here will , I'm sure , be able to advise


----------



## sammartin8935 (Aug 24, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Does anyone use a VPN in order to be able to access downloads on BBC Iplayer and Radioplayer and suchlike? Does it work ok, is it easy to set up, and is it secure? Are there any unforseen downsides?



To watch the famous BBC iplayer at your desired location, you need to juggle your IP address – something a VPN does by nature. Now, when it comes to selecting a VPN for iPlayer, make sure that it offers servers in the UK. Using a BBC iPlayer VPN would surely allow you to access it’s streaming outside the UK and enjoy en


----------

